# Alardy goats kids pics



## Naef hajaya (Feb 9, 2011)

​


----------



## chandasue (Feb 9, 2011)

The last one's coloring is so cute!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 9, 2011)

im loving the super long ears, they are very pretty faced!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2011)

They are just precious!


----------



## julieq (Feb 9, 2011)

Love the ears!  Precious babies!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute. I bet they trip over those ears a lot when they're first figuring out how to walk and run.


----------

